# Connexion Laposte - Mail



## Matt74 (18 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Depuis une bonne semaine, Mail ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur de Laposte, et par conséquent ne télécharge pas mes mails.
A côté de ma BAL se trouve un point d'exclamation, et lorsque je clique dessus, le message suivant apparaît :

_Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier électronique ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte "Compte POP" ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur POP "pop.laposte.net" ne gère pas l'authentification CRAM-MD5. Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer._

Ce que je ne comprends pas est que je peux malgré tout envoyer des mails avec ce compte, donc le souci n'est présent qu'à la réception.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce souci ? Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse adéquate pour le moment...

Merci ;-)


----------



## ntx (18 Août 2007)

As-tu correctement renseigné ton login et ton mot de passe pour le serveur pop ?
Quel FAI ?


----------



## kroy-wen (18 Août 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre seul. Je compte beaucoup que l'expérience des menbres du forum.

Je me demande si Laposte n'a pas changé les adresses de ses serveurs smtp et pop. En ce moment, il y a plusieurs options qui sont inaccessibles parce qu'ils sont en train de modifier leur site.

_
--Extrait du mail de Laposte--

Toujours soucieux d'améliorer les services que nous vous proposons, votre messagerie électronique se modernise.

Nous souhaitons donc vous informer que, pendant ces travaux, certaines fonctionnalités seront provisoirement désactivées ou non modifiables.

Si vous utilisez ces fonctionnalités, dès le 5 août 2007 :
   l'envoi automatique de votre message d'absence sera désactivé,
   le transfert automatique des messages reçus vers d'autres adresses
      électroniques ne pourra plus être modifié,
   la modification de la récupération des messages en provenance de vos
      autres adresses électroniques ne sera pas possible.

--Fin extrait--_

Comme vous pouvez le constater, ils ne parlent pas de problème avec les logiciels de relevé de mails.

Si vous avez des solutions (je suis chez Free, MB, C2D, 10.4.10).


----------



## Matt74 (18 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> As-tu correctement renseigné ton login et ton mot de passe pour le serveur pop ?
> Quel FAI ?



Oui, et tout fonctionnait normalement, et du jour au lendemain plus possible de récupérer mes mails !
Je suis chez Neuf Telecom, mais lundi soir je me suis connecté sur la Livebox d'un ami à moi et le même souci est apparu... :hein:


----------



## ntx (18 Août 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> _Erreur d&#233;tect&#233;e par le serveur : Le serveur POP "pop.laposte.net" ne g&#232;re pas l'authentification CRAM-MD5. Veuillez v&#233;rifier vos r&#233;glages de compte et r&#233;essayer._


Dans "Avanc&#233;" tu as bien choisi pour authentification "Mot de passe" ?


----------



## kroy-wen (18 Août 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; une solution &#224; ce probl&#232;me donc je la propose.

C'est pas id&#233;al mais ca semble fonctionner.

Il suffit simplement de supprimer le compte Mail>Pr&#233;f&#233;rences>Comptes>Symbole "-".

Ensuite de reconfigurer le compte.

L'inconv&#233;nient, c'est que tu perdra tes messages envoy&#233;s avec Mail (est-ce qu'il n'y a pas moyen d'en faire une sauvegarde pour ensuite les r&#233;importer ? Je sais pas, mais l'id&#233;e est &#224; creuser) et tes messages entrants si tu les as supprim&#233; du serveur de La poste.

Comme je l'ai dit, c'est pas id&#233;al mais chez moi (qui avait exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me) tout est rentr&#233; dans l'ordre. Je n'avais supprim&#233; aucun message du serveur de Laposte et mes boites au lettre int&#233;lligentes ont &#233;t&#233; conserv&#233;es tel que. Plus de probl&#232;me pour le relev&#233; des mails.

J'esp&#232;re que ca t'aidera Matt74 et d'autres personnes qui pourraient avoir ce probl&#232;me.


----------



## Matt74 (19 Août 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une solution à ce problème donc je la propose.
> 
> C'est pas idéal mais ca semble fonctionner.
> 
> ...



Je pensais pas devoir aller jusqu'à cette solution, mais je n'ai pas eu le choix effectivement...
Enfin bon, en tout cas ça marche, et je t'en remercie !  

Pour info, il y a effectivement un moyen de conserver ses mails dans ce genre de cas (en admettant que comme moi, tu ne conserves pas tes mails sur le serveur) :
Il suffit d'aller dans Bibliothèque>Mail>Boîte aux lettres en question, tous les mails sont stockés dans ce dossier là.
Il faut donc sauvegarder ce dossier, et une fois la manip expliquée plus haut est faite, il n'y a plus qu'à importer de nouveau tes messages dans Mail (Fichier>Importer des BAL, puis sélectionner le dossier de sauvegarde).

On sait jamais, si le problème revenait...

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## brembo (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour et Merci, 

j'ai connu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, et appliqu&#233; la m&#233;thode qui fonctionne.

Quelqu'un a une explication technique de l'incident ?

Merci


----------



## Navilys (19 Août 2007)

Salut,

J'ai eu le même coup, mais j'ai résolu le problème de manière plus "douce". Dans Mail->Préférences->Comptes, onglet Avancé, j'ai juste modifié le mode d'authentification de "Réponse au défi MD5" à "Mot de passe".

Si ça peut éviter à d'autre d'avoir à supprimer leur compte...


----------



## ntx (19 Août 2007)

Navilys a dit:


> J'ai eu le même coup, mais j'ai résolu le problème de manière plus "douce". Dans Mail->Préférences->Comptes, onglet Avancé, j'ai juste modifié le mode d'authentification de "Réponse au défi MD5" à "Mot de passe".


C'était la question posée dans le message #5 :rateau:


----------



## Navilys (19 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> C'était la question posée dans le message #5 :rateau:



Ah bah oui, je l'avais zappé :rose:


----------



## rezba (20 Août 2007)

Vous avez bien du bol, parce que moi, c'est toute la correspondance entre mes login et mes mots de passe qui est foir&#233;e, y compris sur le webmail, et il faut que j'attende le 22 pour que le service de reset mot de passe soit remis en marche.
C'est pas super s&#233;rieux comme service, je trouve. 
C'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que j'ai de gros soucis, surtout l'&#233;t&#233;. Et comme c'est aussi un aimant &#224; spam, ce compte, je vais migrer chez d'autres, je crois.


----------



## Matt74 (20 Août 2007)

Navilys a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai eu le même coup, mais j'ai résolu le problème de manière plus "douce". Dans Mail->Préférences->Comptes, onglet Avancé, j'ai juste modifié le mode d'authentification de "Réponse au défi MD5" à "Mot de passe".
> 
> Si ça peut éviter à d'autre d'avoir à supprimer leur compte...



J'avais tenté ça effectivement, mais sans succès !
Je n'ai eu d'autre choix que de supprimer purement et simplement le compte...

Enfin le principal est que maintenant ça marche, j'espère juste ne pas devoir faire la manip' trop souvent !!:rateau:


----------



## Eecks (21 Août 2007)

Navilys a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai eu le même coup, mais j'ai résolu le problème de manière plus "douce". Dans Mail->Préférences->Comptes, onglet Avancé, j'ai juste modifié le mode d'authentification de "Réponse au défi MD5" à "Mot de passe".
> 
> Si ça peut éviter à d'autre d'avoir à supprimer leur compte...




merci Toi ca fait bein plaisir de résoudre un problème en 2minutes grace a ce forum...


----------



## demougin (21 Août 2007)

pop.laposte.net devait avoir des chaleurs depuis plusieurs jours, j'ai utilisé tous ces renseignements et le résultat était aléatoire.
depuis ce matin tout est ok (ou alors c'est la grève des postiers du lundi?)


----------



## ganguerre (27 Août 2007)

Même remarque que Eecks : j'avais le même problème que vous depuis bientôt trois semaines et la manoeuvre consistant à choisir "mot de passe" dans les préférences avancées du compte a résolu le problème. Merci Navylis !


----------



## rezba (27 Août 2007)

Ouaip, ben moi, c'est de nouveau en rade. Y compris sur le webmail, o&#249; je ne peux pas m'identifier...


----------



## reu974 (26 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je suis moi aussi face à un mystère absolu  ... 
Depuis qq jours, il m'est impossible de relever mes messages avec mail sur le serveur pop de la poste.net.
L'envoi fonctionne sans pb, mais pas la reception : pas de message d'erreur de mail, juste le vumètre du visualisateur d'activité  qui reste blanc.
Le plus mystérieux c'est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur le site webmail de la poste.net via internet pour relever manuellement mon courrier !!! Message de Safari : impossible de se connecter au serveur la poste.net... 
Je dois demander à d'autres personnes de le faire pour moi...

J'habite à la Réunion et mon FAI est Only.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'apporter un éclaircissement ? Je n'y comprends plus rien...  

olivier (Imac Intel 24)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2007)

donc c'est ton mac qui n'arrive pas à aller sur la poste  ( via Mail ou Safari)

tests
1- créer un compte utilisateur test neuf

tester l'accès webmail laposte en ligne et via Mail de cette session 2
(Mail session 1 fermé serait mieux, voire toute la session1 fermée)

2- solution de gestion de tes messages
créer un compte gmail
le configurer dans Mail

puis
demander à gmail de relever tes messages laposte ( mail fetcher)

 gmail le fera toutes les heures via leurs propres serveurs, de manière totalement indépendante de ta machine
Et ensuite gmail te les bascule sur Mail

va lire ca je donne les manips
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4517789&postcount=21


----------



## chounim (26 Décembre 2007)

Je crois que laposte.net, fais pas mal de maintenance ces derniers temps. J'ai le meme souci régulier, ca va, ca vient...mail ne récupère aps les mails, et par internet (safari et firefox), on ne parvient pas a passer le login.
Pas trop grave, je pense qu'un peu de patience reglera tout ca.


----------



## reu974 (26 Décembre 2007)

merci pour vos réponse
je vais essayer ta manip pascal en allant voir ton lien
c'est effectivement mon mac qui ne se connecte plus sur la poste, c'est dingue...
les sites de la poste.fr et la banque postale, no pb, mais la poste .net, non, incompréhensible...
je pense que ce n'est pas qu'un pb de maintenance sur le site de la poste.net, c'est trop long comme dysfonctionnement 5 jours, d'après d'autres utilisateurs sur ce forum c'était réglé en moins de temps que ça...


----------



## reu974 (26 Décembre 2007)

Pour oascal : 
j'ai créé le compte gmail et paramétré mail, no pb ça fonctionne
j'ai bien été ds les paramètre gmail (transfert et POP), j'ai coché la case pour activer le protocole POP
mais je n'ai pas bien saisi la manip pour récupérer mon courrier sur la poste avec gmail et me le renvoyer ensuite


----------



## reu974 (26 Décembre 2007)

ça y est pascal, j'ai réussi le transfert (rubriques comptes) et j'ai tout récupéré  
merci 1000 fois pour cette manip  
mais j'espère quand même que je vais récupérer l'accès direct depuis mail sur mon compte de la poste !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2007)

reu974 a dit:


> ça y est pascal, j'ai réussi le transfert (rubriques comptes) et j'ai tout récupéré
> merci 1000 fois pour cette manip


de rien



> mais j'espère quand même que je vais récupérer l'accès direct depuis mail sur mon compte de la poste !


Mais oui 

il y a des fils dédies gmail
et en bidouillant divers réglages ( en ligne ou Mail )  tu peux avoir dans Mail  les messages la poste arrivant via gmail ou bien messages laposte arrivant  à la fois via gmail ET  via laposte
( je me rappelle plus les détails , perso je déconseille c'est la route à doublons et prise de tête)

Mon but est different que le tien : j'ai choisi une stratégie de centralisation via gmail de la majorité de mes autres comptes POP ( c'est plus simple pour moi et ca gicle les spams  venant de mes comptes  au filtre antispam  moyennement performant ; gmail gère magistralement les spams,le filtre "indésirable"  de Mail...s'ennuie   )


----------

